
Time Tracking Under Quarantine - yangliwei
https://annihilatormodule.com/2020-04-30/covid19-time-tracking
======
fishmm22
I wonder how many people are going to come out of quarantine with some sort of
medically serious circadian rhythm disorder. The author here is describing
several of the symptoms.

~~~
whoisthis12
Is there some method to get back to the normal rhythm, other than simply
forcing yourself to sleep during the normal night hours?

